# Backside 360 practice



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Trying to get this down.. Any tips how to fix my landing? I think i'm stopping rotation early and not getting my legs all the way under me. 


360 Practice on Vimeo


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

U should try to carve a little more into your spin. Once your in the air, concentrate on using less of your arms and more of your shoulders and head. The problem that I think your having is staying centered above your board all the way through. If u do this you should land it fairly easily. Check out this video. Hands down he best trick tip. YouTube - Backside 360, Snowboard Trick Tip, Regular Riders


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> Good find! I am going to add this link to our video section....:thumbsup:


Yeah, they have a bunch of these and u can even download them on your ipod so that you can take them with u on the mountain.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

Im working on 3's also. I look the same trying them. Hard to find a soft landing on the East coast. I think my problem is that I lose sense of direction while spinning. Is it easier to try to do flat land 3's first?


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

revhi said:


> Im working on 3's also. I look the same trying them. Hard to find a soft landing on the East coast. I think my problem is that I lose sense of direction while spinning. Is it easier to try to do flat land 3's first?


Yeah. When u do them flatland it gives u an idea of what it feels like. Snowboarding is all about tking small steps and this would defenitly be a good beginning. Once u get comfortable on flatland, take them off little bumps on the side of trails, and then off of small kickers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2009)

*Hard to find a soft landing on the East coast.* 

Yeah, my landing area got all packed, then it got warm and cold again so its now a pretty crunchy landing. Need another storm here in upstate NY.

Thanks for the tips guys. I will fill in the front of the ramp to make it less steep, go faster and carve off the jump and let the momentum carry me around... i think a need to hold my arms and chin close to my chest and keep the spin going, then hang onto it for that extra second to get nicely around and spot up the landing. I've done it like that a few times but cant consistenty get that feeling. Felt like is was opening up for the landing too quick and i was definitely not stylin!

Got nothing but time to practice tomorrow. To broke to actually go to the mountian this weekend


----------

